# New C8 Corvette



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

It appears that Chevy is on the right track with the new Vette. I hope they deliver.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100317/CARNEWS/100319875


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh look, GM has just reinvented the NSX.



> General Motors is mulling a radical re-engineering for the Chevrolet Corvette, centered on *a more fuel-efficient, mid-engined V6 powertrain, a lightweight alloy body and a more compact footprint.*


Read more: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20100317/CARNEWS/100319875#ixzz0iSUYiYcM


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know how I feel about this
on one hand - cool I guess....I guess
on the other I am old school and love the traditional V8 vette...the world would not be the same for me without one


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

That's not even the concept, that's a photo hack job. Whatever the case, the corvette is increasingly irrelevant and undesirable, so it needs more than the usual generational makeover.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

fuz said:


> That's not even the concept, that's a photo hack job. Whatever the case, the corvette is increasingly irrelevant and undesirable, so it needs more than the usual generational makeover.


to you maybe

I love corvette's

name ONE BMW that will stand up to a Vette on the track...


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

That looks terrible. :thumbdwn: If someone wanted a car that looked like that they'd buy an NSX or a Skyline, or smear a turd on a current vette.

All they need to do is clean up the current versions headlights, tidy up the sidemirrors, take a few inches off of the front nose overhang, taiper the rear a bit and throw on some sort of throwback split window. Add in some decent seats/dash layout and finally fit it with a non-astro van steering wheel and a better shift knob and they will sell like hotcakes.

GM doesn't need to re-invent the wheel, they just need to finish rounding what they have into one.


----------



## noturbimmertype (Mar 2, 2010)

That thing looks like S#!t I'm a chevy man at heart and it is FUGLY!!!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

this photochop of the c7 looks awesome. no point really in making every car in the lineup looking like nostaljo-mobiles. there must be at least one forward-looking car in the lineup.


----------



## noturbimmertype (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm an oldschool ******* hillbilly and I beleive that there is still no replacement for displacement!!! American supercar without a V8 just isn't american!!!!!!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Gag me with chopsticks....it looks like another Japanese video-game car....and a VEE-SIX????????? Holy mother of Christ, WTF is this world coming to ? I`m gonna go dig up Zora-Arkus Duntov`s corpse and let him go Zombie on somebody`s ass....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Fast Bob said:


> Gag me with chopsticks....it looks like another Japanese video-game car....and a VEE-SIX????????? Holy mother of Christ, WTF is this world coming to ? I`m gonna go dig up Zora-Arkus Duntov`s corpse and let him go Zombie on somebody`s ass....


so same with the C5 vette as well :dunno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Okuyama



> Okuyama graduated from the Art Center College of Design in 1986.[1] For the next 3 years he was a visiting professor at Tohoku University of Art and Design as well as being Chief Designer for Honda's NSX project. In 1991 he returned to teach part time at the Art Center College of Design in California. Between 2000 and 2004 he was Chair of the Transportation Design Department at the College but in 2004 he was offered a job at Pininfarina.[3]
> Ken Okuyama worked for General Motors and Porsche helping design the new generation Porsche 911 (aka 996) as well as the Boxster. [1] Before moving to Pininfarina he worked for General Motors in the Advanced Concepts Center in California.[1] *During the first tenure at GM in the early 90's he was in charge of designing the Camaro and the C5 Corvette.*
> On 10 May 2004 Ken Okuyama began work as Creative Director at Pininfarina.[3] He had been working with Pininafarina before, supervising the design of the Enzo Ferrari.[4] As Creative Director Ken oversaw projects including the Ferrari 599, Mitsubishi Colt CZC, Maserati Birdcage 75th and Ferrari P4/5.[2][5][6][7]
> In 2006 Okuyama left Pininfarina and set up his own design firm, Newton Design Lab. His current work includes humanoid robots and furniture.[1] He is also known for the design of a small robot called Nuvo.
> ...


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

6 Brit said:


> to you maybe
> 
> I love corvette's
> 
> name ONE BMW that will stand up to a Vette on the track...


Name a vette with the luxury and comfort of a well rounded BMW.

The comparison makes no sense; fundamental differentiation of engineering goals. A Corvette is a sports car from it's very inception, there are no BMWs that are currently made to that pursuit of purity.

Supercar performance at blue collar prices the Corvette is no longer. It's in a really awkward middle niche where it has neither the modern refinement and design of more expensive makes (e.g. Porsche), nor the basic affordability to keep it within reach of many people (e.g. 370Z). It no longer possesses that desireability from either end. The base Corvette is too expensive with much unused potential; ZR-6 is where the real value is at. While the top end ZR-1 offers precious little in its price range but power, with very lackluster basics to go with it.

I personally find the current Corvette sloppy and difficult to drive fast--a precision machine it is not. You could define it as being American, but I see little reason in promoting such a wild character to the point that other development options are disregarded. I don't even find that particular trait attractive, nor do I see wisdom in willfully holding back the Corvette's evolution just to sate some anachronistic nostalgia.

For better or worse, things need to keep moving, to make a car that defines the times on its own merit. Borrowing traits from history can be helpful to add distinction, but only if it helps progression.


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

is there even a point in this car's side mirrors?


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

chong188 said:


> is there even a point in this car's side mirrors?


Those are not mirrors, and this is not a real car.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Fast Bob said:


> Gag me with chopsticks....it looks like another Japanese video-game car....and a VEE-SIX????????? Holy mother of Christ, WTF is this world coming to ? I`m gonna go dig up Zora-Arkus Duntov`s corpse and let him go Zombie on somebody`s ass....


i said ufb when bmw went v8 on the m3 :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Another rumor of a mid-engine Corvette? The "next" Vette has been rumored to be mid-engined since the late 1960's, including many many prototypes.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Another rumor of a mid-engine Corvette? The "next" Vette has been rumored to be mid-engined since the late 1960's, including many many prototypes.


Yup. My first thought was of the mid-80's Corvette Indy concept. It wasn't a V6, but being a twin-turbo 2.6 liter V8 was obviously still a huge departure from the norm...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> to you maybe
> 
> I love corvette's
> 
> name ONE BMW that will stand up to a Vette on the track...


I never did like vettes that much and thought they were cheap, ******* cars, except for the early ones that looked neat.

Then I drove a C6....

And oh mai gawd was that a life changing moment.

Ever since then I've always loved driving a corvette. Anyone who hates on them, go drive a Z06 and tell me that car is not a beast.


----------



## chong188 (May 14, 2009)

BLT said:


> Those are not mirrors, and this is not a real car.


Someone with PS skills thought the vette needed ears?


----------

